# So much to update you on!!!!



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, where do I begin? Ahhhh, I have SO much to tell you all I feel like!

Yesterday, I drove over 3 hours with my grandma (who does not do well in a car) to see Miss Libby Lou. It was a horrible drive because the anticipation was unbearable!! Anyways, we got there and I could not believe how small Libby was!! She seemed so much tinier than Bella, but I guess Bella was 11 weeks when I got her, and Libby is 8 weeks, but still, she is so darn tiny. 

We walked in and my first target was to see her, while my grandma spotted a little while furball and said, "Oh my! He is so cute!" The breeder had talked to me about him the night before on the phone. She calls him Casper because he is all white, with blue eyes, and a big furbaby. The breeder told me on the phone last night that she took him to the vet because she was concerned with his eyes. They are very, very small and one of them looked funny. Come to find out, he is albino and is blind in his left eye. The breeder explained to my grandma that she was going to sell him, but didn't think it was right to sell him for money if he was not at 100%, so she was going to try and find him a good home without charging, but be very very careful about where he went because of his condition. My grandma yelled, "I'll take him!" And the breeder said, "Well, I have talked to Amber quite a bit and I know you have a Chihuahua, so I think he would be going to a good home." So that was that. We were taking one Chihuahua home (minus Bella).

Then, I was talking about how I was so anxious to get Libby and she said that she would feel more comfortable about her coming sooner if she knew that I could be with her throughout the day. I am currently on Spring Break, so it worked out well. My grandma volunteered to watch her when I was gone because she does not work. The breeder agreed only because the vet said she was doing great health-wise, so I GOT LIBBY YESTERDAY!!!!

It was a 3-hour drive back, and I was dying because my new little baby was with my grandma..I caught myself swerving every so often because I would look over..NOT GOOD!! But we made it home okay

Bella and Libby are doing awesome together!! I couldn't be more excited and I think that Bella is really happy about having a little sister. Now, let me tell you about Libby. COMPLETE OPPOSITE OF HOW BELLA WAS AS A PUPPY. She is a little firecracker and gets into anything and everything in sight. Extremely spunky and doesn't seem to be afraid of anything. Bella NEVER wandered around the apartment when we got her, but Libby runs all over the place. I bought Bella a bully stick (yes, I found one!!!) and Libby stole it from her and made Bella chase her around to get it back. She is a complete NUT!!! Libby will definitely spice things up around here, but I will have to re-puppy proof this place. Bella is to the point where she is very well-behaved, potties on the pee-pad, and doesn't mess with things...but Libby is just a crazy little girl to say the least! Hahahaha..She is as cute as a button though!! She has very short legs, short nose, big apple head, and a very cobby/sturdy body frame. I couldn't have gotten a better puppy! Thanks Michele(Yoshismom) for finding her for me! I owe you!
I don't have a ton of pics because it has been a hectic day, but I'll get more!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

OMG AMBER,

SHE IS A DOLL...I WANT HER!!!

LOL...we need more pictures. This just isn't going to do, absolutely not.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

OMG HOW EXCITING!!!!! She is a doll!! and so is Casper!!!!! Im so happy for you!!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

What an exciting couple of days you and your Grandma have had! lol Libby and Casper are both just adorable.. It is wonderful that some one like your grandmother is able to give Casper a loving and supportive home. We need lots more pics!


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh my i am so jealous. I ca just imagine how happy your home is at the moment. So exciting


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow! what an adventure! and such a great ending!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow great find on both pups!!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Omg she us soooo cute!!!
So is Casper!! 
Congrats


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

so pleased for you and your grandma. 

CONGRATS CONGRATS!!


----------



## Jo-bell (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh please please please MORE pics!!

She is just gorgeous!!! so cutie!
Casper is very sweet too!

A big congratulations!:hello1:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow Bella lucky you for having a little sister!!! Shes gorgeous just cant wait for more pictures!  x


----------



## snazzychi (Jan 19, 2010)

congrats! she is so sweet! and a big thumbs up to your grandma! casper is beautiful and a very lucky little man! xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats!
Libby is soooo cute and Casper is a sweetheart!
Very cool, and yes we need more pics. xx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh she is so tiny,what a beauty:hello1: More pics when you have time


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

that is sooooooooooooooooo exciting!!!! I love it!!!! She is gorgeous!! Your grandma's pup is darling too. Brody is blind in one eye and it doesn't slow him down one bit. We didn't even know it until he was almost a year old. 

I can't hardly stand how excited I am for you!!!! YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

congrats on getting Libby home so soon. I know you must be very excited... both Chis are very cute....


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

omgosh!! so cute! im jelous  x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG AMber she's soooo gorgeous.. look at her little big head!! Casper is too cute too.. the size difference is amazing and what an angel your gran is for taking him.. wow.. I'm so glad Bella took to little Libby Lou, can't wait for more pictures.. AND IM JEALOUS.. i want another!!!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh what a week. Your Grandmother sounds like a fantastic person !! And that wee baby is precious....she looks like such a baby chi...that stage where they are all head with bitty legs. Congratulations !!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I am so happy for you. Libby is such a little doll baby and Casper is beautiful. They could not have found better homes.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Welcome Home!*


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

OH, she reminds me of Abby...tiny and spunky..into everything...instigating trouble...LOL she'll keep everybody on their toes. Definitely more pics needed..Congratulations to both you and your Gramma! Casper is cute..too.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG!!!!! I am nearly stunned speachless!!! She is a Gorgeous little doll!!!! I cannot get over it! YOU are a lucky brat! YOU got her before I got Cujo! It was supposed to be ME first!! lol I am SO excited for you!! xx We need more pics! MUCH MUCH more ;-) Oh well, I can gaze at your beautiful lil Libby as I wait another week for Cujo 
Casper is a cutie too! Your grandma is lucky


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you and jealous too. She is beautiful, very cute and so tiny! Casper is a cutie too. Please post more pics soon.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Absolutely sweet, more pics please!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Libby is a doll! Love her color. 
I have to say though, Casper!!! What a cutie. I'm a sucker for the disabled pups haha.

Congrats on both!!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I am so pleased for you, casper look adorable and little libby lou is beautiful.. your so lucky


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the kind words! I was absolutely stunned when I found out that I could bring her home..I was just planning on being able to visit her, but it worked out well!



Brodysmom said:


> that is sooooooooooooooooo exciting!!!! I love it!!!! She is gorgeous!! Your grandma's pup is darling too. Brody is blind in one eye and it doesn't slow him down one bit. We didn't even know it until he was almost a year old.
> 
> I can't hardly stand how excited I am for you!!!! YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!


Thank you And I never knew Brody was blind in one eye!! I would have never guessed that because he doesn't let it get to him at all I love Brody!



Daisydoo said:


> OMG OMG OMG AMber she's soooo gorgeous.. look at her little big head!! Casper is too cute too.. the size difference is amazing and what an angel your gran is for taking him.. wow.. I'm so glad Bella took to little Libby Lou, can't wait for more pictures.. AND IM JEALOUS.. i want another!!!


You should get another One more won't hurt...right?? Haha



rubia said:


> Oh what a week. Your Grandmother sounds like a fantastic person !! And that wee baby is precious....she looks like such a baby chi...that stage where they are all head with bitty legs. Congratulations !!


Her body structure is so much different than Bella's when she was little! Libby just looks like a short little midget..haha, but I love it!


Jerry'sMom said:


>


I LOVE THAT



Tracilea said:


> OMG!!!!! I am nearly stunned speachless!!! She is a Gorgeous little doll!!!! I cannot get over it! YOU are a lucky brat! YOU got her before I got Cujo! It was supposed to be ME first!! lol I am SO excited for you!! xx We need more pics! MUCH MUCH more ;-) Oh well, I can gaze at your beautiful lil Libby as I wait another week for Cujo
> Casper is a cutie too! Your grandma is lucky


Haha, you get Cujo next week right?! Ahhhh! He is such a cutie! I bet it's killing you to wait..that feelng is rough! But it will come and I can't wait to see many pictures of him! I love this site! Pictures of Chi-babies EVERYWHERE!! What could be better?



Quinn said:


> Libby is a doll! Love her color.
> I have to say though, Casper!!! What a cutie. I'm a sucker for the disabled pups haha.
> 
> Congrats on both!!


Thanks! And I know..I feel like he is so special because of his eye. I wanted him so bad, but I knew that #1, my boyfriend would kill me and #2, I don't need three right now. The two of them is a handful already. But his eye doesn't seem to stop him. He is a little firecracker!


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I am so jealous! Libby is exactly what I am looking for. You need to PM where you got her. I would be on a waiting list for years to get a girl like that!

Casper is so handsome as well. I am glad he will have a fantastic home with your grandmother.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

roughhouse said:


> I am so jealous! Libby is exactly what I am looking for. You need to PM where you got her. I would be on a waiting list for years to get a girl like that!
> 
> Casper is so handsome as well. I am glad he will have a fantastic home with your grandmother.


She has a little brother that looks just like her and a black and tan brother that is ADORABLE!!! Very short and cobby boy.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!! Can't WAIT to watch her grow!!! x


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awww hon, you dont owe me. I am just so happy you have her and she is doing well and super excited that your grandma adopted the little white boy. I told you that when it is meant to be you would have no doubts and things will go much easier and fall into place...patience is a virtue! 

Libby is an absolute doll! I look forward to watching her and the little boy grow up. I hope you have told your Grandma that we will need tons of pics of him to ;-)


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

That is so great!! She is absolutely a little cutie-pie, and I am so glad that Casper is going to a good and loving home, he is precious too!!


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

OMG!!! SOOOO CUTE xx


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww she is so cute.And so is Casper.That was a good find on your Grandma's part.


----------

